# DON'T try this unsupervised



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Couple nights ago, I decided the goldfish tank needs a WC. Drain about 30% and run the hose in there. Went away and remembered that couple hours later!

Yike, temperature fell below the range of the stick-on thermometer on the tank - under 64F! Housed in the same tank are 2 flying fox, 2 clown plecos and 1 BNP. They menahed to keep the 33g with 6 6"+ godlfish spotless. It is extremely over filtrated  When I got there 1 fly fox was lying on its side with no sign of life, the other one is pretty still but could still dash a little bit. One pleco I saw was still like, let's say like an ice berg. The water was so cold I cannot keep my arm in there long enough check if the fish is still alive.

I remember tonight that I better go fish out the dead fish and do a final count on casualty. Well, surprise, surprise, they are back to active as normal !! I know the goldfish can handle that temperature. In fact, I think April mentioned that cold water keeps ich away from goldfish - but I never thought a single one of the other fish could have made it!

I won't try this again. I don't get attached to the majority of my fish. I do feel pretty bad a fish die because of my dump mistake - I once fished out a discus, got distracted and found him dried up in my net later. Did I ever feel guilty of murder


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow looks like you got lucky there, Gordon. Which is ok. It's good to be lucky!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Franck - I believe the technical term is HUTB - horseshoes up the butt  !!!!!!! 
Gordon, it's beginning to sound like you need constant, adult supervision


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well Shelley, that's what happens with ageing. Or enjoying the forum too much while you are filling up the tank. On that note, have to run to check a tank being filled :lol:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad they all seem fine. I have never forgotten the heaters but have overflowed my tanks a couple of times when refilling.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've done the chat room during water change and Ooooooh noes! *run* when i hear the water hit the floor. Also like 8 months later i took out my fish bags and find a piece of black phantom jerky... i always thought that one died in the tank and i never found it


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Where did the water end up??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I was lucky that the tank was linked to my SW system that has an overflow into the SW sump. The overflow was redirected to a laundry tub 6" away when the goldfish took that over.

This was not that first time it happened to this tank. But two night ago was extreme. The water was freezing cold in the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> Also like 8 months later i took out my fish bags and find a piece of black phantom jerky... i always thought that one died in the tank and i never found it


Oooo, that s a bad one. I almost lost one in the garbage until I hear flapping noise from the garbage can.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

its amazing how the body can sustain cold temperature drops. In most animals, blood flow is directed to primary organs and body parts so most complex organisms are able so survive freezing (to a minimal extent). I've seen a couple articles where people that suffer heavy trauma and are at risk of paralysis are put into super cool temperatures to reduce swelling and damage to the nerves. pretty neat


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

So what made you go away and remember it a couple hrs later? hugh, hugh? hint hint....:bigsmile: lol I'm so bad..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I actually totally forgot about it. Just went do my round before going to bed :lol: I am getting old


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

You gotta be good to be lucky, and lucky to be good. Glad to hear it all worked out!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gordon you fish murderer!!! 

JK you're lucky your gold fish pulled through, did you say the other fish made it too?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Gordon you fish murderer!!!
> 
> JK you're lucky your gold fish pulled through, did you say the other fish made it too?


The gold fish are from my pond - shybunkin and comet. So they will not have problem with cold water.

Lucky ducky I am, no casualty and very clean water 

BTW Chris, they are still playing with my car - Monday they say.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

You are VERY lucky 
Glad for you. And the thread is guilty funny (meaning I am laughing while reading how you guys are killing your fish. I am sick or what?!?!)


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

Very lucky, Thankfully you have it setup to prevent a flood


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Alas I have to fill my tanks via bucket. So I'm in no danger of this.
Heat in my tropical tank has turned off randomly at times, and it's gotten very cold in there, nobody seems to mind though haha.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Unhallowed said:


> Alas I have to fill my tanks via bucket. So I'm in no danger of this.
> Heat in my tropical tank has turned off randomly at times, and it's gotten very cold in there, nobody seems to mind though haha.


 Change your heater if I were you. It may not kill them but will likely stress them out and cause other problems


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Change your heater if I were you. It may not kill them but will likely stress them out and cause other problems


I have since moved on to a bigger tank and heater haha.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Chronick said:


> its amazing how the body can sustain cold temperature drops. In most animals, blood flow is directed to primary organs and body parts so most complex organisms are able so survive freezing (to a minimal extent). I've seen a couple articles where people that suffer heavy trauma and are at risk of paralysis are put into super cool temperatures to reduce swelling and damage to the nerves. pretty neat


I'll second you on that one. However, I'd just like to mention that it's not freezing that some organisms can tolerate, but rather drops in body temperature below what they would normally experience. Not many organisms can survive freezing, since it entails formation of ice crystals in the cells of the body and damages cellular integrity, leading to cell damage and death.

I remember hearing about medical protocol advocating cooling of patient body temperature after certain traumas, heart attacks, etc. to below normal body temps in order to slow down metabolism and give physicians more time to apply treatment.

Back on topic. I've had water temp drops during power outages and the fish were mercifully ok. There was one time when i bought a ****** loach and swept up its crumpled remains from behind the stand a few months after it mysteriously disappeared. No idea they were jumpers...


----------

